# Installare un sorgente del kernel

## looca

salute a tutti,

sto procedendo, lento lento, con molti errori, nell'installazione.

Sia come sia, sono arrivato qui, ad installare la kernel.

```
Gentoo-11 / # emerge gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.4 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.3 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.1 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.0 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r4 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r7 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.38-r6 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r6 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.37-r4 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r36 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r34 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r33 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r32 (masked by: EAPI 2)

- sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r29 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Gentoo-11 / # ls -l /usr/src/linux

cannot access /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory

```

Non so andare avanti.

Qualcuno è così gentile da aiutarmi?

Grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

La seguente frase mi sembra abbastanza chiara:

 *Quote:*   

> You must upgrade to a newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

 

----------

## looca

Allora, ho aggiornato Portage.

Riporto una parte significativa di cosa è successo.

```
Number of files: 147470

Number of files transferred: 36

Total file size: 210554794 bytes

Total transferred file size: 582297 bytes

Literal data: 582297 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3679197

File list generation time: 4.958 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 36356

Total bytes received: 4299403

sent 36356 bytes  received 4299403 bytes  412929.43 bytes/sec

total size is 210554794  speedup is 48.56

>>> Updating Portage cache:      

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-admin-console/389-admin-console-1.1.7.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-admin-console/389-admin-console-1.1.8.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-console/389-console-1.1.6.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-console/389-console-1.1.7.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-ds-console/389-ds-console-1.2.3-r1.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-ds-console/389-ds-console-1.2.6.ebuild

23%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/dev-libs/389-adminutil/389-adminutil-1.1.14.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/dev-libs/389-adminutil/389-adminutil-1.1.10.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/dev-libs/389-adminutil/389-adminutil-1.1.13.ebuild

50%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/games-rpg/eschalon-book-1-demo/eschalon-book-1-demo-106.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/games-rpg/eschalon-book-1-demo/eschalon-book-1-demo-105.ebuild

74%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-admin/389-admin-1.1.16.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-admin/389-admin-1.1.23.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-ds-base/389-ds-base-1.2.9.6.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-ds-base/389-ds-base-1.2.8.3.ebuild

91%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/www-apps/389-dsgw/389-dsgw-1.1.7.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/www-apps/389-dsgw/389-dsgw-1.1.6.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/www-apps/389-dsgw/389-dsgw-1.1.5.ebuild

100%

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

Gentoo-11 / # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-util/pkgconfig" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/pkgconfig-0.26 (masked by: EAPI 4)

- dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4" [ebuild])

Gentoo-11 / # ls -l /usr/src/linux

cannot access /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory

```

Perdona la mia noobbiosità, ma non so come andare avanti. Grazie

Update...

Ho cercato, ho trovato

```
# emerge-webrsync

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20110902

```

Ora aspetto.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

OTTIMO!  :Wink: 

Ben fatto!

----------

## looca

Attesa breve, meno male   :Wink: 

Ho un sospetto su quest'ultima parte.

```
>>> Updating Portage cache:      

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-admin-console/389-admin-console-1.1.7.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-admin-console/389-admin-console-1.1.8.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-console/389-console-1.1.6.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-console/389-console-1.1.7.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-ds-console/389-ds-console-1.2.3-r1.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/app-admin/389-ds-console/389-ds-console-1.2.6.ebuild

23%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/dev-libs/389-adminutil/389-adminutil-1.1.14.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/dev-libs/389-adminutil/389-adminutil-1.1.10.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/dev-libs/389-adminutil/389-adminutil-1.1.13.ebuild

50%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/games-rpg/eschalon-book-1-demo/eschalon-book-1-demo-106.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/games-rpg/eschalon-book-1-demo/eschalon-book-1-demo-105.ebuild

74%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-admin/389-admin-1.1.16.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-admin/389-admin-1.1.23.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-ds-base/389-ds-base-1.2.9.6.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/net-nds/389-ds-base/389-ds-base-1.2.8.3.ebuild

91%

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/www-apps/389-dsgw/389-dsgw-1.1.7.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/www-apps/389-dsgw/389-dsgw-1.1.6.ebuild

Invalid ebuild name: /usr/portage/www-apps/389-dsgw/389-dsgw-1.1.5.ebuild

100%

 *** Completed websync, please now perform a normal rsync if possible.

     Update is current as of the of YYYYMMDD: 20110902

```

Mi potresti chiarire?

Grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

Infatti è strano. A me non lo fa.

Che gentoo mirrors usi? Io ho questi:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"
```

Prova e fammi sapere. Ricordo che qualche volta ho avuto anche io problemi simili e cambiando i server gli errori sono spariti.

Comunque per settare al meglio i mirror usa mirrorselect:

```
mirrorselect -D -s3 -b10
```

----------

## looca

Avevo preso dal mirror francese

http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/experimental/x86/embedded/stage3-x86-uclibc-2008.0.tar.bz2

Adesso sto scaricando lo Stage3-i686-20110830.tar.bz2 dall'Austria.

Devo dunque ritornare indietro e reinstallare lo Stage e lo Snapshot per il Portage?

----------

## fbcyborg

Noooooo, fermo! non voglio costringerti a reinstallare nessuno stage3. Era solo una mia curiosità.

Anche se in realtà lo stage che hai preso è vecchissimo. Io sinceramente rifarei l'installazione, ma sta a te decidere. Forse è per quello che hai tutti quei problemi.

Lo stage che userei io è questo: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/releases/amd64/current-stage3/stage3-amd64-20110811.tar.bz2

Ovviamente va bene se hai una architettura di processore a 64bit. Suppongo di si...

Oppure questo per l'architettura a 32 bit: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20110830.tar.bz2

Per lo snapshot di portage invece: http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

----------

## looca

Nessun problema, tanto sono agli inizi.

Più si sbaglia e più s'impara (almeno spero   :Confused:  )

Unica cosa.

Posso ripartire dal punto dello stage 3 o devo necessariamente rifare tutto daccapo?

ho preso questi per il mio 32bit

http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20110830.tar.bz2

http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/snapshots/current/portage-latest.tar.bz2

----------

## fbcyborg

 *looca wrote:*   

> Nessun problema, tanto sono agli inizi.
> 
> Più si sbaglia e più s'impara (almeno spero   )
> 
> 

 

OK!  :Smile:  Anche a me capitò qualcosa di simile una volta, quindi diciamo che può succedere!  :Razz: 

 *looca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unica cosa.
> 
> Posso ripartire dal punto dello stage 3 o devo necessariamente rifare tutto daccapo?
> ...

 

Dipende... in teoria dovresti cancellare tutto. O meglio, la partizione dove hai estratto lo stage3, andrebbe formattata e poi ci puoi estrarre lo stage 3 buono.

 *looca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho preso questi per il mio 32bit
> 
> http://gentoo.inode.at/releases/x86/current-stage3/stage3-i686-20110830.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Va bene!

----------

## looca

Allora via, si ri-prepara il disco e si ricomincia.

Grazie per ora.

 :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Di nulla, 

buon lavoro!

 :Wink: 

----------

